# Wher is the save games of Quake 4 located !!!!!!!!



## coolendra (Feb 22, 2006)

Wher is the save games of Quake 4 located !!!!!!!!

ne idea guys ??????


----------



## coolendra (Feb 22, 2006)

need the savegames desperately.......... 

will be formatting my PC.
plz help !!!!!!


----------



## siriusb (Feb 23, 2006)

Mine was in 

<Quake4 install directory>\q4base\savegames


----------

